
Logic programming in C++ - okaleniuk
http://wordsandbuttons.online/logic_programming_in_cpp.html
======
okaleniuk
There's Prolog online if you want to try it:
[http://rextester.com/l/prolog_online_compiler](http://rextester.com/l/prolog_online_compiler)

